# safariland sls hosters



## sbn (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey.

Does anyone know how the safariland sls holster self locking system works? 

I use a hk usp 9mm compact and need a service holster for this gun when light is attached.

Thanks


----------



## srtlt (Mar 28, 2009)

Go to www.safariland.com they have a video on the holster. It has a thumb lever that is pulled back to release the gun.


----------



## Ptarmigan (Jul 4, 2008)

You push the release down with your thumb, rotate the "hood" forward and draw straight up. It is considered a level II holster, and I personally like it a lot. I used the Uncle Mike's Pro-3 myself, but if I were to hit the street again and a level II holster was an option, I would most likely go with the SLS. I was very impressed with it in weapon retention drills. What makes it self locking is that when you holster the weapon and rotate the "hood" back, the release locks itself.


----------

